# Bead Blasting in NI??



## Rían P

Hi all :wave:

Started to refurb a set of alloys there, doing it DIY style as a proper refurb would cost ~ £200 which I don't really want to spend.

Anyway, after 2 days and 1 alloy sanded I'm scunered lol

So does anyone know any places that can bead blast alloys, know the usual cost, and how quickly it could be done? i.e in the next few weeks? 

Thanks,
Rían P


----------



## BillyT

Hi just go to local diy and get methylene chloride paint remover because there powder coated you need that type.
Or find your local powder coating place and ask them to strip them for you.


----------



## Rían P

Fair enough, though I wasn't sure if I wanted to go down that paint remover route due to the mess etc

I didn't think these alloys were Powder Coated - they are off a Vauxhall Cavalier like


----------



## Bero

£200 sounds cheap, struggle to get a set done for £300 here!


----------



## Bazmcc

Sam Scott in Ballymoney/Dunloy. Strips a set for about £60. I haven't had anything done for a while but I think he still does it.


----------



## Rían P

Bazmcc said:


> Sam Scott in Ballymoney/Dunloy. Strips a set for about £60. I haven't had anything done for a while but I think he still does it.


That's handy got to so might check him out. 
Thanks fella


----------



## Rían P

Bero said:


> £200 sounds cheap, struggle to get a set done for £300 here!


Oh dear  £200 is maybe not too bad then!


----------



## BillyT

Cobra customs near kells Ballymena are doing full powder coat refurb month of February £180 or £200 if the tyres need removed.


----------



## Rían P

Is Powder Coating worth it? Sure you can't touch it in if you score it?


----------



## BillyT

Rían P said:


> Is Powder Coating worth it? Sure you can't touch it in if you score it?


 lol dont score it. i know easier said than done.


----------



## Rían P

BillyT said:


> lol dont score it. i know easier said than done.


:lol: 
It's a matter of contingency planning for the unavoidable scobing sound.


----------



## BillyT

I know its so easy to damage a wheel.
I had a moron force me into the kerb and damage a wheel they couldnt match the colour and i went around for a year with a wheel lighter than the rest.


----------



## Rían P

Ah there's some plonkers about the roads, bet he didn't stop to give you the money for the wheel repair anyway!


----------



## Cookies

PM sent chum.


----------



## Cookies

I found this chum

It's not a current ad, but one I took a screen shot of a while back. It's amazing the digital junk you gather lol.


----------



## Rían P

Cookies said:


> I found this chum
> 
> It's not a current ad, but one I took a screen shot of a while back. It's amazing the digital junk you gather lol.


Ah thanks Cooks!
I know all about the digital junk! You won't delete it either in case you might need it someday! Haha


----------

